# Infrared thermometer



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

I've used  infrared thermometers and thermal imaging cameras at works for years.  And the other day I read post on FB about using them to check grill grid temps for a good sear. Makes sense to me.








15.00 on amazon. I'll try it out soon.


----------



## S-met (Jan 11, 2020)

I've got a cheaper pocket one from harbor freight about10 yrs ago for $10. Think the high temp maxes around 400 on mine. If yours works even ½ decent...for $15 I see an upgrade in my future.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey that looks good. As does the pic in the background    I got one the other day too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2020)

Those things are fantastic for checking the heat on a flat top or a CI pan!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Those things are fantastic for checking the heat on a flat top or a CI pan!
> Al



I never thought about that until the other day.  This 15.00 gun is better then my 15 year old 100.00 gun I keep at work. Nice features on this one.


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

I have one that I use for checking my CI pan temperature. It’s also used to check for heat loss in my home during the winter.

But mainly, it’s used for tantlizing my dogs! They know the drawer it’s in, so they perk up when I’m near there.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

Like minds here! My dog goes bat sh!t over it. For checking heat loss. I just borrow the thermal imaging camera from work. I just can't get the wife to let me buy one of those. I mean, it's only 9000.00 for that one....


----------



## Cattoon (Jan 11, 2020)

You can make a cat do laps till it falls over. I use it to check the griddle and ci pans also.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2020)

Those things are more helpful than someone would think lol.  Like if you ever need to grill ribs or wanna quick check on chicken without getting the stabby pens out hahaha.
I used one for doing coffee bean roasting like noboundries posts about.
I also use it for another food related journey I have been on but am not yet ready to share hahahhaa... but maybe soon :)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 12, 2020)

Not fair, tall, you've got our interest piqued!  When can we expect the next episode in your story?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 14, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Not fair, tall, you've got our interest piqued!  When can we expect the next episode in your story?


hahaha who knows maybe a few months :)


----------

